# Budapest



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've got a long weekend in Budapest booked for November - any recommendations for cafes and/or roasters to look out for?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Went there last year,going back next Tuesday, tried a couple but can really recommend Espresso Embassy, really nice coffee and cake.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got back and yes, you were right, Espresso Embassy was the pick of the bunch. Honourable mentions go to Budapest Baristas (newly opened) and My Little Melbourne Brew Bar (gotta give some love to anywhere that only serves brewed).

Most places were running local roasters "Beyond Within" or "Casino Mocca". Overall I found the filter coffees to be a better bet. There was a slight tendency to pull espressos a bit short and since they were almost all light roast there was a bit too much sour going on for my liking.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Funny you should say that, I was in a hotel that had an espresso cafe opposite, coffee wa sokay and I noticed they used HasBean, I asked what bean they used and was told it was a "Hungarian" blend???? Didn't make it any clearer, probably my poor Hungarian to be honest but the coffee was a little weak even in a Cortado and not hot enough for me. Glad you liked Espresso Embassy, did you try the cakes too?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Funny you should say that, I was in a hotel that had an espresso cafe opposite, coffee wa sokay and I noticed they used HasBean, I asked what bean they used and was told it was a "Hungarian" blend???? Didn't make it any clearer, probably my poor Hungarian to be honest but the coffee was a little weak even in a Cortado and not hot enough for me. Glad you liked Espresso Embassy, did you try the cakes too?


Yeah, had a very nice caramel chocolate shortbread type thing


----------

